# Spotted in Durbanville road Vaping



## RoSsIkId (2/5/15)

Green corsa
Looked like a mech mod. Vapour production not to bad for road use


----------



## JW Flynn (2/5/15)

? am I missing something here?

Was there supposed to be a picture?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DoubleD (2/5/15)

I'm guessing, Rossikid 'saw' a fellow vaper :/


----------



## RoSsIkId (2/5/15)

Yeah saw a fellow vaper in traffic


----------



## kimbo (2/5/15)



Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## RoSsIkId (2/5/15)

Cant we open a spotted thread?


----------



## zadiac (3/5/15)

You just did

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jakey (3/5/15)

I thnk there was one created last month

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jakey (3/5/15)

http://ecigssa.co.za/spotted.t10521/#post-208795

Reactions: Like 1


----------

